# Hi Hi!



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi SM Family! We've been away for a while but we are back! We have missed you all, and I can't wait to finish going through as many threads as I can to see what's been happening with everyone :wub:

Some updates from us...Khloee turns 11 months soon (Sept 5), wow does time fly! She shaved about 10 years off of my life yesterday:blink:! I woke up and realized that while Khloee was looking at me, she kept blinking her eyes and then shutting them...at first I thought she was sleepy. But after observing her for a while, I realized that her eyes were really bothering her. She kept squinting and shutting her eyes, they were tearing much more than usual, red, and sensitive to light. 

Well, I dont play around when it comes to my lil girl, and ESPECIALLY when it comes to eyes, so we went to the vet ASAP and they ran all kinds of test...and found nothing. No scratches or anything, which is good news, but confusing as well because we couldnt find out what was wrong. So we were sent home to keep a close eye on her...fast foward 24 + hours and she is a ok! :w00t: I guess she just had something in her eyes but it sure freaked me out! Regardless, I will be keeping an extra close eye on her :thumbsup:

In other news...Khloee had her princess moment thanks to Boo's Mommy (mdbflorida) :wub: Here are some pictures from that day! Thank you soooooo much! We LOVE the bow!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

khloee is beautiful:wub: I'm glad her eyes are ok, our babies can really give us a scare from time to time:w00t:
Love the pictures, like I said in the beginning she is a beauty:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Khloee is an adorable little Princess. I love her pictures.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

She is so pretty and such a little princess!!! She may have been winking at you, lol. As a kid, remember when you learned to wink with one eye, and then you tried to wink the other. It's a possibility!! wink wink, lol
Glad she is better. =)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a pretty little girl!! So glad her eyes are better! You're right they do give us a scare every now and then, don't they?


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the love! :wub:

These lil fluffs are like our children...they know how to get us in a panic for sure! 

I secretly think that since yesterday was national dog do, Khloee didn't want me to go to work , so she feigned her squinty eyes :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo here, my princess is absolutely beautiful. And the bow I helped mommy pick out is just perfect for her. (So glad you got it -I was worried it went to the wrong place). Glad her eyes are better.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Boo here, my princess is absolutely beautiful. And the bow I helped mommy pick out is just perfect for her. (So glad you got it -I was worried it went to the wrong place). Glad her eyes are better.


Thank you King Boo for our bow! It is our new favorite! It makes us feel SO beautiful! 

So sorry to worry you!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Khloee is beautiful....her bow is perfect! So happy she is okay.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Such a beauty :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Khloee is STUNNING!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you have a carbon monoxide detector in your home? Burning irritated eyes is a symptom. I don't want to be an alarmist but better safe than sorry. - Your baby looks adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cute! Love the bow! If it were Paisley I would have taken her to the vet too. I don't like to mess around when it comes to something sensitive like eyes.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness Khloe. you just get prettier and prettier! Riley is just beside himself! I'm so glad all is well with your eyes!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kaylla, you must've been so worried! I'm glad Khloee is feeling well now...and she looks SO SO adorable in her pics :wub: She and Owen are 4 days apart- I can't believe how much she has grown. You must post more pics of her! Happy 11 months, Khloee :wub:


----------

